# KBC Sets aside compensation money



## Gen360 (9 Feb 2017)

Interesting article in Irish Times

http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...sate-overcharged-mortgage-customers-1.2969367


----------



## Leighlinboy (11 Feb 2017)

Yes the story hasnt got much traction at all ,  first admission of guilt by KBC, really wish they would say how many have been contacted and CB start to put  squeeze on them as they will surely contest every decision CB dont agree with !


----------

